# Collector value ?



## kernels (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

Anything here look like it might have some collector value before I commit it to the chemicals ?


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 19, 2018)

The small DIL in the box could possibly go well on ebay, it looks like NEC upd416 which is a 4116 16 kbit dram used in some computers.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=nec+4116&LH_Complete=1&_osacat=181909&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X4116.TRS0&_nkw=4116&_sacat=181909

It looks like someone have been dumping the market lately, there's a lot of lots of 100 pieces or more going for around $50. I don't know how much gold there is in that model with the stainless steel lid.

Göran


----------



## Rougemillenial (Feb 20, 2018)

kernels said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anything here look like it might have some collector value before I commit it to the chemicals


maybe it’s just my opinion but I suggest keeping your ceramics because inevitably they’ll be worth thousands of times more for collector value than for metal value


----------



## kazamir (May 7, 2018)

Is there much collector value for such boards? 
If not what would the value be per pound for gold recovery?
Thanks


----------



## mls26cwru (May 7, 2018)

I might be interested in that bottom board... could you sendme some pictures of the complete board?

Also, looks like those white chips are intel... get a pic of the model numbers as they couldbe rather valuable.


----------



## glorycloud (May 7, 2018)

Pretty bottom board. Looks like it was made by Augat.
I doubt that the white chips are the Intel C400x family (C4004 / 4002 / 4001's) though.


----------



## kazamir (May 17, 2018)

I found this board among some newer boards that I bought. There were 4 chips that had some paper on them that I tried to remove. I did not use any water or solvents to clean the board. 
I noticed that some of the 8080 chips were selling over 300.00 on ebay.
What would be a fair value for the board?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 17, 2018)

Last card looks like a CPU board from an intellec 8 mod 80 development system from late 1970:es.

In it's current condition I would expect around $50-$100 for it on ebay, but I don't have any solid data to base that price on.

If you have more boards with that wide + narrow fingers then those could also be worth some on an auction. A bonus would be to have the blue cabinet with a lot of switches on the front too so you could put together a complete system.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqniZjw_3Lc

Göran


----------

